# Motorschutzschalter 2 phasig



## peter(R) (7 Oktober 2008)

Muss man eigentlich, wenn man nur 2 Phasen benötigt ( Trafo ) eine Phase nochmals über den Motorschutzschalter ziehen ??
Z.B.  Phase 1  mit Klemme 1 rein in den MOS mit Klemme 2 raus
       Phase 2  mit Klemme 3 rein in den MOS mit Klemme 4 wieder raus und 
       Brücken auf Klemme 5 und dann mit Klemme 6 wieder raus.

Der Grund ist mir schon klar. Alle Bimetallauslöser werden gleichmäßig belastet
aber ist es wirklich so vorgeschrieben oder machen wir das nur weil es schon immer gemacht wurde ????

peter(R)


----------



## vierlagig (7 Oktober 2008)

"das schutzorgan würde die fehlende phase im besten fall erkennen und auslösen" - o-ton möller-mitarbeiter


----------



## peter(R) (7 Oktober 2008)

Muss ich das verstehen ???
Der Bimetallauslöser verbiegt sich bei höherer Temperatur ( =Strom ) und löst über eine kleine Hebulatur aus wenn er sich zu weit verbiegt ( = Überstrom )
Warum sollte er auslösen wenn er ganz kalt ist ( = kein Strom ) ???
Ähnliches gilt wohl für die Kurzschlussauslösung

peter(R)


----------



## HBL (7 Oktober 2008)

Hallo peter(R)

Für Trafoschutz sind von den meisten Herstellern spezielle Motorschutzschalter erhältlich. Diese Schalter weisen *keinen* Differenzialschutz auf und können den Einschaltstromstoss (ca. 18 - 20-fach Ie) aushalten.

Bei diesen Schaltern muss man bei 2-phasiger Einspeisung keine Schlaufung über den 3. Kontakt bewerkstelligen.


Gruss

Hans


----------



## peter(R) (7 Oktober 2008)

Mittlerweile habe ich im Möller Hauptkatalog Seite 8/47 ein Bildchen dazu gefunden. Leider ist es völlig unkommentiert.
Demnach muss man wohl schleifen  

peter(R)


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Oktober 2008)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich im Möller Hauptkatalog Seite 8/47 ein Bildchen dazu gefunden. Leider ist es völlig unkommentiert.
> Demnach muss man wohl schleifen


 
Ja, weil dadurch (wie schon schon mal vorher geschrieben hast) der Bimetall auch thermisch belastet wird. 

Gruß
LL


----------



## HBL (7 Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Wie ich schon vorher erwähnt habe, kann für den Trafoschutz ein für diese Anwendung geeigneter Motorschutzschalter (Bemerkung im Katalog: geeignet für Trafoschutz) eingesetzt werden.

*Bei Einsatz eines solchen Schalters muss die eine Phase nicht geschlauft werden.* *Dieser Schalter hat keinen Differenzialschutz.*

*Bei normalen Motorschutzschaltern muss die Phase geschlauft werden.* Diese normalen Motorschutzschalter weisen einen Differenzialschutz auf, denn sie müssen ja den 1-phasigen Lauf eines Motors innert nützlicher Frist abschalten (Wicklungsschutz vor zu hoher Temperatur).
Die normalen Motorschutzschalter sind auch nur für den Anlauf eines Motors geeignet (ca. 10x Ie).

Im Gegensatz dazu, sind die Schalter für Trafoschutz für den ca. 20-fachen Einschaltstromstoss eines Trafos gebaut.

Gruss

Hans


----------

